# كلامكم يدل على وحدانية الله



## Yaban1 (30 يناير 2010)

السلام على من اتبع الهدى

أحيكم يا اخوتي في هدا المنتدى سواء كنتم مسلمين أم مسحيين فشكرا لكم على أهم شئ لم أجده في المنتديات الاخرى و هو أنكم تتحورون كاخوة فواصلوا حواراتكم


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

اليوم أنا كنت أتجول في المنتدى و وجدت شئ جد أدهشني

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=78008&postcount=7

و الرد الدي و ضعه الأخ *My Rock 

*


> *وحدانية الله بالكتاب المقدس:*
> 
> *"أم الله لليهود فقط أليس للأمم أيضاً. بلى للأمم أيضاً لأن الله واحد" (رو 3:29)*
> 
> ...



شوفو يا اخوة تأملوا معي بعقولكم و لا تكونو حمقا و مجانين 

يعني في الكتاب المقدس تقولون 

*"أم الله لليهود فقط أليس للأمم أيضاً. بلى للأمم أيضاً لأن الله واحد" (رو 3:29)
*
*ركزو معي على الجزء الدي بالاحمر ** بلى للأمم أيضاً لأن الله واحد

و بالضبط ركزو معي في **لأن الله واحد

يعني اضن أنه بدون ما أقول أي شئ أنتم عرفتم الجواب لوحدكم

اللي مش موافق كلامي أنا أعتبره أنه لا يريد معرفة احقيقة

يعني كيف في الكتاب يقولون أن **الله واحد و كيف يعني تقولون أن يسوع ابن الله و و و و و

؟؟؟؟

و شكرا لكم يا اخوة
*


----------



## My Rock (30 يناير 2010)

نعم الله واحد لا غير
هل هناك مسيحي يؤمن بغير هذه الحقيقة الراسخة من الاف السنين في الكتاب المقدس؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 يناير 2010)

*اخي يابان واحد *

*ممكن ابعت لك كتاب هيوضح لك عقيدتنا شويه ممكن تقبله مني هديه*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=112777*


*و للعلم اخي منتدانا فيه حريه عن منتدي تاني مشهور اوي اقولك اسمه علي جمب و عن منتديات تانيه*


*احنا بنعبد اله واحد حقا ولا شئ غيره بس الي اربك ناس كتير انه الاله الواحد اعلن عن ذاته بوضوح تام *

*فلما اعلن الناس طبعا تفكيرها هيتشل هوا معقول ربنا كدا *

*هيا دي الفكره*

*الشيما الي هيا قانون الايمان اليهودي بيقول*

*اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا اله واحد*

*و في قانون الايمان بتاعنا نقول نؤمن باله واحد خالق ظابط رابط الكل*


*و لكن حدث لبس نتيجه عدم الاطلاع*

*تحياتي لك اخي و اسفه لو كنت مفعله في الكلام شويه اصلي بتكلم من قلبي هههههههه*

*الكتاب الي حطيته هيوضح يعني ايه ابن الله و ان كلمه ابن الله دي مجاز لحاجه مهمه جدا افتكر لو مهتم الكتاب هيوضحها*



*سلام ربنا معاك*


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (31 يناير 2010)

*هل يسوع المسيح ابن الله؟ كيف يمكن أن يكون لله الواحد أبناً؟*


*اقرا هذا الموضوع*


----------



## Yaban1 (31 يناير 2010)

ولا واحد أجاب على الموضوع الكل يتهرب من الجواب و لا أعرف لمادا

أتمنى من الاخوة المسيحيين احترام الاراء و عدم الضحك أثناء الكلام

و الا فأنا سوف انسحب من اي حوار يتم الضحك فيه

ادا كانت عقيدتكم تدل على الضحك على المخاطب و عدم احترامه فان ديننا الحنيف قد أمرنا بالادب أثناء الحوار 
و شكرا


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (31 يناير 2010)

*


yaban1 قال:



			ولا واحد أجاب على الموضوع الكل يتهرب من الجواب و لا أعرف لمادا

أتمنى من الاخوة المسيحيين احترام الاراء و عدم الضحك أثناء الكلام

و الا فأنا سوف انسحب من اي حوار يتم الضحك فيه

ادا كانت عقيدتكم تدل على الضحك على المخاطب و عدم احترامه فان ديننا الحنيف قد أمرنا بالادب أثناء الحوار 
و شكرا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


يا اخي لم يتهرب احد و بلاش الجملة اللي بتكررها في كل رد دا

الموضوع و ما فيه ان سؤالك دائم التكرار

و في اكتر من موضوع في القسم مشروح فيه معني الثالوث و التوحيد

و مشروح بالتفصيل الممل

تقدر حضرتك تبحث في القسم هتلاقي المواضيع اللي ردت ع السؤال

لكن مش طبيعي ان كل واحد يدخل يسأل السؤال هنرد عليه من جديد

ادخل المواضيع اللي متناولة الموضوع و ناقش فيها رأيك

و لآخر مرة هقولك

بلاش اسلوب الايهام بالهروب دا​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (31 يناير 2010)

اتفضل المواضيع

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=223

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15886

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=20578


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (31 يناير 2010)

دا كمان هتلاقي فيه بعض الاسئلة اللي في ذهنك

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=102667


----------



## Yaban1 (31 يناير 2010)

شوف أعد اقرأ موضوعي جيدا و قاي وجهة نضرك فيه بدون فلسفة حبيبي


----------



## طحبوش (31 يناير 2010)

نحن نؤمن بوحدانية الله 

نحن منقول 

بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس اله واحد امين


----------



## !ابن الملك! (31 يناير 2010)

> أتمنى من الاخوة المسيحيين احترام الاراء و عدم الضحك أثناء الكلام


هذا يتوقف على الحوار ...
حضرتك جاى تقول نكت ....مش عايزنا نضحك ؟؟؟؟

اليهودية والمسيحية .. هى التوحيد بعينه ... كذبوا عليك يا عزيزى وقالوا ان الاسلام جاء بالتوحيد

انا ادعوك ان تعرف الله الحقيقى الواحد .. 
اقرأ عزيزى عن المسيحية من المسيحيين


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (31 يناير 2010)

yaban1 قال:


> ولا واحد أجاب على الموضوع الكل يتهرب من الجواب و لا أعرف لمادا
> 
> أتمنى من الاخوة المسيحيين احترام الاراء و عدم الضحك أثناء الكلام
> 
> ...


 
هو مين يا اخ تهرب ؟؟ لو اردنا الهروب كان حذفنا الموضوع وخلاص مش تركنا لنرد على ما يدور في ذهنك من اسئلة

وياريت تقولي مين كان يضحك بالردود ؟؟ ومين لم يحترم الاخر ؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 يناير 2010)

*تهرب ايه يا اخ انتا انتا داخل تتمهزق بينا

ما حطيت لك كتاب مهم اهو عن العقيده و مستعدين للنقاش

فين سؤال جنابك يعني

و بعدين انا ملاحظه حاجه في اغلب السائلين

انه اسئلتهم فيها نغمه سخريه و تشفي و اماره كدا و هما بيسئلوا

خلاص مش عاجبك ديننا بلاش تقري عنه اساسا محدش غصبك

افتكر واضح*


----------



## Strident (31 يناير 2010)

حجة البليد ضحك المحاور...

و لا عزاء للحوار!!


----------



## NEW_MAN (31 يناير 2010)

yaban1 قال:


> ولا واحد أجاب على الموضوع الكل يتهرب من الجواب و لا أعرف لمادا
> 
> أتمنى من الاخوة المسيحيين احترام الاراء و عدم الضحك أثناء الكلام
> 
> ...


 
الاخ الفاضل :

لقد اجبنا على سؤالك رغم سذاجته ، وقلنا اننا نؤمن باله واحد.

ووضع لك احد الاخوة رابط لموضوع يقول ان السيد يسوع المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد .

اذا ليس هناك الهين او ثلاثة في المسيحية .

الان تقول اننا نتهرب من الاجابة بدون ان تقدم اي اعتراض منطقي او بالدليل على اجابات الاخوة !!!

سنعطيك فرصة اخرى لتقدم ردك ، والا سيتم غلق الموضوع لعدم مصداقيتك ، ولا داع لتهديدنا بالانسحاب ، فافعل ما تريد .


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 فبراير 2010)

تنبيه الاشراف :

تم حذف جميع المداخلات الخارجة عن سياق الموضوع .
نرجو محاولة تكريس النظام والمحافظة عليه .

الموضوع فتحه شخص يسأل اذا كان المسيحيون يعبدون الله الواحد واجبناه بالايجاب ، اي مداخلة خارج هذا السياق سيتم حذفها .

اتعلموا النظام مثل الشعوب المتقدمة يمكن ربنا يجعلنا نصبح شبههم في يوم من الايام !!!


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2010)

*المسيحية تؤمن بأله واحد

مش زى ما انت فاكر اللى علمهوللك من صغرك*​


----------



## لاهوت دفاعى (22 فبراير 2010)

*سلام و نعمه 
اخى العزيز اللى عمال تقول بنتهرب انت سالت بنعبد رب واحد قلنا ايه ايه شبهتك عيزنا نجاوبلك عن ايه و احنا نشرحلهولك
ثانيا سلامك مرفوض فى المنتدى يرجى تغيريه 
لان هنا المنتدى مش عنصرى قل السلام للجميع و لا تدد فئه معينه
*


----------



## أثيناغورس (24 فبراير 2010)

قانون الأيمان المسيحى  - مجمع نيقية و مجمع القسطنطينية

 *نؤمن بإله واحد
    الآب ضابط الكل
    وخالق السماء والأرض
    وكل ما يرى وما لا يرى
    نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح
    ابن الله الوحيد . المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور
    إله من إله نور من نور. إله حق من إله حق
    مولود غير مخلوق
مساوي الآب في الجوهر
    الذي على يده صار كل شيء
    الذي من اجلنا نحن البشر
    ومن اجل خلاصنا
    نزل من السماء
    وتجسد من الروح القدس
    وولد من مريم العذراء وصار إنسانا
    وصلب عوضنا في عهد بيلاطس البنطي
    تألم ومات ودفن وقام في اليوم الثالث كما في الكتب
    وصعد إلى السماء
    وجلس على يمين الله الآب
    وأيضا سيأتي بمجده العظيم
    ليدين الأحياء والأموات
    الذي ليس لملكه انقضاء
    ونؤمن بالروح القدس .. الرب المحيي.. المنبثق من الآب
    ومع الآب والابن.. يسجد له ويمجد
    الناطق بالأنبياء
    وبكنسية واحدة جامعة مقدسة رسوليه .. نقر ونعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا
    وننتظر قيامة الموتى وحياة جديدة في العالم العتيد
** آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن*


----------



## holiness (24 فبراير 2010)

> *يعني كيف في الكتاب يقولون أن الله واحد و كيف يعني تقولون أن يسوع ابن الله و و و و و*


 
و من قال لك المسيحيين لا يؤمنون بالله واحد ؟؟؟

فجميع المسيحيين يؤمنون بوحدانية الله .. 

اما بقولك كيف تقولون ان يسوع هو ابن الله !!! 

نحن لم نقل بل يسوع المسيح نفسه قال عن نفسه اقرا لعلك تستفيد 

انجيل يوحنا 9 

35 فَسَمِعَ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُمْ أَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجًا، فَوَجَدَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«أَتُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ اللهِ؟»
36 أَجَابَ ذَاكَ وَقَالَ: «مَنْ هُوَ يَا سَيِّدُ لأُومِنَ بِهِ؟»
*37 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «قَدْ رَأَيْتَهُ، وَالَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَكَ هُوَ هُوَ!».*

فهل ستستمر بالحوار ام انك ستهرب الى حجتكم التي دائما تستخدموها 
كتابكم محرف هههههههه

ننتظر ردك يا عزيزي​


----------



## أثيناغورس (24 فبراير 2010)

holiness قال:


> و من قال لك المسيحيين لا يؤمنون بالله واحد ؟؟؟
> 
> فجميع المسيحيين يؤمنون بوحدانية الله ..
> 
> ...




تخيل أنت يا عزيزى أنه داخل على المنتدى و عمل أشتراك و كتب موضوع جديد .. كل ده علشان يفحم "النصارى"  بالأكتشاف الفظيع اللى أكتشفه أن كتبهم بتقول أن الله واحد 


أشهد أن لا اله الا الله و أن المسيح أبن الله


----------



## 7asby_raby (28 فبراير 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *تهرب ايه يا اخ انتا انتا داخل تتمهزق بينا
> 
> ما حطيت لك كتاب مهم اهو عن العقيده و مستعدين للنقاش
> 
> ...


*
أختي العزيزة مش شرط أكون معجب بدينكم علشان أقرى عنه
أنا عن نفسي ببحب جدا أتعرف على دينكم علشان أعرف الحقيقة أكتر
وبعدين أسلوبك في الحديث كفيل انه يجعل أي باحث عن الحقيقة والخلاص أنه ينفر من هذا الأسلوب ويضيع أبديته بسبب انك بخلتي عليه بالتوضيح والشرح بقلب صافي
وبيتهيألي ده مايرضيش المسيح  ولا ايه؟؟؟
وأنا بصراحة شديدة من أشد المعجبين بالمنتدى ده لأنه فعلا بيوضح الحقيقة أكتر وأكتر لكل واحد يدخل يقرأ في المواضيع هنا
أنا مثلا بما إني مسلم موحد بالله وبعد ما قرأت كتاب الله واحد في الثالوث الأقدس  للقمص زكريا بطرس إزددت إيمانا بالله الواحد القهار
ده غير طبعا إن الحوارت معكم هنا خليتني أعرف عن ديني حاجات كتير مكونتش أعرفها والحمد لله إني عرفتها لأنها ثبتتني أكتر على ديني والفضل ليكم
لأنكم أجبرتوني إني أبحث وأتفكر وده في حد ذاته عبادة وتقرب من الله العلي القدير
ومع كل بحث كنت أزداد إيمانا بالله وبالقرآن وبالإسلام

بجد شكرا ليكم أنتم نعمة من الله*


----------



## لاهوت دفاعى (28 فبراير 2010)

7asby_raby قال:


> *
> أختي العزيزة مش شرط أكون معجب بدينكم علشان أقرى عنه
> أنا عن نفسي ببحب جدا أتعرف على دينكم علشان أعرف الحقيقة أكتر
> وبعدين أسلوبك في الحديث كفيل انه يجعل أي باحث عن الحقيقة والخلاص أنه ينفر من هذا الأسلوب ويضيع أبديته بسبب انك بخلتي عليه بالتوضيح والشرح بقلب صافي
> ...


*العفو حبيبى و لا يهمك اى خدمه بس كمل بحث بس و شغل عقلك و انت هتعرف مين هو الله و لو عايز تفهم اتلثالوث اقرى كتب الأنبا بيشوى فى تبسيط الأيمان 
لانه متخصص لاهوت اصلا 
*​


----------



## 7asby_raby (28 فبراير 2010)

new_man قال:


> تنبيه الاشراف :
> 
> تم حذف جميع المداخلات الخارجة عن سياق الموضوع .
> نرجو محاولة تكريس النظام والمحافظة عليه .
> ...




*أرجو أيضا حذف مداخلاتي لأن هذا سوف يؤكد لي أنه لا توجد ديموقراطية في هذا المنتدى مما يثبتني أكتر على الإسلام *


----------



## 7asby_raby (28 فبراير 2010)

لاهوت دفاعى قال:


> *العفو حبيبى و لا يهمك اى خدمه بس كمل بحث بس و شغل عقلك و انت هتعرف مين هو الله و لو عايز تفهم اتلثالوث اقرى كتب الأنبا بيشوى فى تبسيط الأيمان
> لانه متخصص لاهوت اصلا
> *​



*ومن قال لك أخي الفاضل أنني لم أفهم معنى الثالوث؟؟؟

لقد كان القمص زكريا بطرس واضحا جدا وأسلوبه قمة في السلاسة والروعة

ولكنه للأسف عندما كتب هذا الكتاب كان يظن أن مشكلة المسلمين في قضية الثالوث فقط

كلا  المشكلة أكبر من هذا بكثير ياأخي الفاضل

إنني كمسلم أؤمن بأن عيسى عليه السلام هو رسول من عند الله أي أنه نبي من أنبياء الله

ولكنكم كمسيحيين جعلتوه بمرتبة الإله حيث انه في رأيكم هو الصورة المجسدة ل  الله

هذا هو الاختلاف الجوهري بين عقيدتنا وعقيدتكم

وعموما لم يذكر القمص زكريا بطرس في كتابة أي فروق جوهرية بين العقيدة الاسلامية والعقيدة المسيحية بل على العكس كان كل الكتاب يحاول أن يظهر أنه لا يوجد أي اختلاف بين العقيدتين

إذن ما الذي سوف أستفيده أنا كإنسان بترك الإسلام وإعتناق المسيحية؟؟؟؟؟

هذا هو السؤال*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 فبراير 2010)

> وبعدين أسلوبك في الحديث كفيل انه  يجعل أي باحث عن الحقيقة والخلاص أنه ينفر من هذا الأسلوب ويضيع أبديته  بسبب انك بخلتي عليه بالتوضيح والشرح بقلب صافي
> وبيتهيألي ده مايرضيش المسيح  ولا ايه؟؟؟



ارضوا المسيح انتم اولا ثم طالبوني باسلوبه و لا كل واحد هنا في المنتدي يلطش و يرجع يقولي اسلوب المسيح

و بعدين تضيع ابديتك بسبب شخص

شئ مضحك اوي

سؤال حقيقي بقي بدون اي سخريه و اعنيه

ايه الي مقنعك اوي اوي اوي كدا بالاسلام و مشبثك بيه حتي الموت

ممكن اعرف السبب لكي اعرف ما في فكرك

سلام


----------



## 7asby_raby (28 فبراير 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> ارضوا المسيح انتم اولا ثم طالبوني باسلوبه و لا كل واحد هنا في المنتدي يلطش و يرجع يقولي اسلوب المسيح
> 
> و بعدين تضيع ابديتك بسبب شخص
> 
> ...


*
لأسباب كتير لا تعد ولا تحصى بس مثلا للأسباب دي
1- كتابي هو القرآن واللي كل نسخه التي يتعبد بقراءتها المكتوبة باللغة العربية وليس التراجم كلها متشابهة من أول حرف لأخر حرف يعني مش هاتخليني مشتت
2- إذا كنت أنتم كمسيحيين مؤمنين بموسى عليه السلام وبالطبع بعيسى عليه السلام ولا تؤمنون بمحمد عليه السلام فإنني كمسلم أؤمن بموسى وبعيسى وبمحمد عليهم الصلاة والسلام لذلك فإن موقفي أحسن من موقفكم لأنه لو افترضنا جدلا أنني سؤلت يوم القيامة هل أنا مؤمن بموسى ورب موسى هاجاوب نعم
ولو سؤلت هل أنت مؤمن بعيسى ورب عيسى هجاوب نعم
ولو سؤلت هل أنت مؤمن بمحمد ورب محمد هاجاوب نعم
فرضا بقى إن محمد عليه السلام طلع فعلا رسول من عند الله موقفكم هايبقى عامل ازاي؟؟
يعني من الأخر طول ما انا مسلم أنا مؤمن بكل الديانات السماوية وبكل الرسل والأنبياء ومش بستثني منهم حد
عرفتي بقى ليه أنا متمسك بالإسلام؟؟*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 فبراير 2010)

*1*


> - كتابي هو القرآن واللي كل نسخه  التي يتعبد بقراءتها المكتوبة باللغة العربية وليس التراجم كلها متشابهة من  أول حرف لأخر حرف يعني مش هاتخليني مشتت



و ما رايك ان القران مترجم خمس ترجمت شهيره جدا جدا و انا قريتها بطبيعه الحال

هل ترجمات القران لغت النص الاصلي

لا

كذلك عندنا الترجمه للقبطي و الحبشي و الارميني الانجلش و الاسباني لم تلغي وجود النص الاصلي الذي ما زال اليونانيون اليوم يتعبدون به و الكل عارف به و يترجم عنه

يعني الترجمات دي حجه ضعيفه اوي 

و عموما الترجمه للتيسير في الفهم لان ذنب شخص مش عربي ايه لو اسلم و قعد يردد الفاظ عربيه ركيكه كالبغبغان لا يفهمها

ذنبه ايه

فكر فيها دي

و عموما عموما الترجمات الانجلش متداوله اوي كما قولت لك و يتم الاستشهاد بها في مواقع الاسلام الانجلش

يعني من الاخر عندكم تراجم و التراجم لا تطعن اي كتاب

سلام


----------



## 7asby_raby (28 فبراير 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *1*
> 
> و ما رايك ان القران مترجم خمس ترجمت شهيره جدا جدا و انا قريتها بطبيعه الحال
> 
> ...



*ومين أساسا نفى التراجم؟؟؟
التراجم موجودة فعلا علشان الناس الاجانب يفهموا منها الكلام
لكن أنا اللي اقصده انه لا يصلح التعبد بالتراجم بمعنى ادق هل عمرك سمعتي واحد مسلم بيصلي وبيقرأ قرأن بالأنجليش؟؟؟؟
وعلشان كدة نسخة القرآن باللغة اللي نزل بها القرآن موجودة حتى الأن ولم يتغير منها حرف ولن يتغير منها حرف حتى تقوم الساعة
انا بقى لو حبيت أعتنق المسيحية وقولت عايز إنجيل أتعبد منه أختار أي إنجيل من الأربعة؟؟؟؟
إنتي كأخت فاضلة تنصحيني أقرأ أي إنجيل؟؟؟*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 فبراير 2010)

*هو انجيل واحد فقط لا غير

الانجيل بشهاداته الاربع 

متي

مرقص

لوقا

يوحنا

شهاده رجل واحد لم تكن مسموحه في العهد القديم

كانت شهاده رجلين

لذلك اربع رجال يساويان شاهدين

اتنين براجل

و اتنين براجل

اثنين من كاتبي الاناجيل من تلاميذ المسيح الاثني عشر

و اتنين اخرين من السبعين الذين تعينوا فيما بعد لكي لا يكون للاثني عشر فقط الفضل كله

التعبد بالانجيل كله

و الا قل لي هنا

هل اتعبد بسوره البقره بمفردها ام بالقران كله

نفس الحكايه حتي لو قولت لي لا و مش لا هيا نفس الحكايه

تتعبد بكل كلمه من الكتاب دون تمييز

و الا يرضيك انه كتاب مقدس يبقي خمس صفحات زي كتالوج المروحه و انتهي الامر

بلا شك هناك الكثير ليقال

و للعلم 

كان فيه محاوله لتوحيد الاناجيل الاربع بانجيل واحد علي يد تاتيان السوري في القرن الاول للمسيحيه و رفض هذا الكلام

و المحاوله اسمها الدياتسطرون

موجود عالنت لو عايزه قولي و لو ان مش مهم بقي هتعوزه ليه هيفرق معاك يعني

ارجو ان اكون قد اجبت سؤالك

سلام*


----------



## 7asby_raby (28 فبراير 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *هو انجيل واحد فقط لا غير
> 
> الانجيل بشهاداته الاربع
> 
> ...



*أفهم من كلامك إن كل الاناجيل واحدة ومكررة رغم إن اللي كتبوها 4 أشخاص غير بعض؟؟؟
ولو افترضنا إنها مكررة يبقى ايه فايدة انهم يكونوا أربعة ما هو ساعتها واحد بس يكفي
طبعا انا عارف انها مش مكررة وانك هاتقولي إنهم مكملين لبعض
في الحالة دي بقى هاقولك ايه السبب اللي جعل كل واحد من كتبة الانجيل موصلش الرسالة كاملة من أولها لأخرها؟؟؟
ومعنى كدة إني اتأكدت إن القرآن أدق وأحسن لأنه نزل على شخص واحد بلغ رسالته كاملة متكاملة*


----------



## لاهوت دفاعى (28 فبراير 2010)

7asby_raby قال:


> *أفهم من كلامك إن كل الاناجيل واحدة ومكررة رغم إن اللي كتبوها 4 أشخاص غير بعض؟؟؟
> ولو افترضنا إنها مكررة يبقى ايه فايدة انهم يكونوا أربعة ما هو ساعتها واحد بس يكفي
> طبعا انا عارف انها مش مكررة وانك هاتقولي إنهم مكملين لبعض
> في الحالة دي بقى هاقولك ايه السبب اللي جعل كل واحد من كتبة الانجيل موصلش الرسالة كاملة من أولها لأخرها؟؟؟
> ومعنى كدة إني اتأكدت إن القرآن أدق وأحسن لأنه نزل على شخص واحد بلغ رسالته كاملة متكاملة*


*انت مهتم بالبلاغه اوى مش عارف ليه ما علينا 
طيب قرانك اللى بتتكلم عليه ده لو جبتلك انه كان على سبع حروف ده غعير القرات المنختلفه ده غير الحرق و و 
هتعمل ايه 
طيب رقم اتنين الانبياء و ايمانك بيهم 
فى الحقيقه انكوا عاملين زى الطالب الخيبان اللى بيجاوب كل الأجبات 
فمليش تعليق على كلام تشتيت و ضعيف 
اما عن الأناجيل الأربعه انا انصحك تقرا لوقا 
ليه لانه كان للأمم 
اما عن ليه اربع اناجيل 
الأربع اناجيل زى بعض فى الموضوع بيحكوا قصه المسيح 
مكملين لبعض ليه مذكرش لالن كل انجيل فيهم كان مرسل و مكتوب لناس معينه فذكر كل معلم من المعلمين اللى يهم الناس دول فى شخصيه المسيح 
يا رب تكون وصلت *


----------



## 7asby_raby (28 فبراير 2010)

وبعدين ماهو كان فيه أناجيل تاني حرقها قسطنطين من ضمنها مثلا انجيل برنابا

ايه اللي يأكدلي انا بقى كواحد ملحد بلاش مسلم ان الانجيل اللي موجود دلوقت هو الصحيح؟؟

ماهو يمكن يكون الانجيل الصحيح إتحرق مع الأناجيل اللي اتحرقت

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/إنجيل_برنابا


----------



## 7asby_raby (28 فبراير 2010)

لاهوت دفاعى قال:


> *انت مهتم بالبلاغه اوى مش عارف ليه ما علينا
> طيب قرانك اللى بتتكلم عليه ده لو جبتلك انه كان على سبع حروف ده غعير القرات المنختلفه ده غير الحرق و و
> هتعمل ايه
> طيب رقم اتنين الانبياء و ايمانك بيهم
> ...



*أنا مش مهتم بالبلاغة ولا حاجة كل الموضوع ان حضرتك فعلا بتأكدلي إنك مش عارف ايه هي البلاغة والدليل انك بتقول سبع حروف و القراءات المختلفة
ايوة طبعا فيه قراءات مختلفة لكن مفيش حرف واحد مختلف
انا عايزك تجيبلي مصحفين عربيين وتقولي الأية رقم كذا من سورة كذا مختلفة عن نفس السورة في المصحف التاني
ياريت تحرجني وتجيبلي الدليل الدامغ ده بعد اذنك*

*أما موضوع الحرق ده فده تم فعلا على يد التتار والمحتلين ولكن هاقولك معلومة ظريفة جدا أكيد انت مسمعتهاش أبدا قبل كدة
أنت تعرف إن نسخة المصحف اللي كان بيقرأ منها عثمان بن عفان لسة موجودة لغاية الأن في متحف بتركيا؟؟؟؟؟
يعني مفيش مجال أمامك انك تقول ان القرآن اتحرف علشان محدش يضحك عليك*


----------



## لاهوت دفاعى (28 فبراير 2010)

*


7asby_raby قال:



			وبعدين ماهو كان فيه أناجيل تاني حرقها قسطنطين من ضمنها مثلا انجيل برنابا

ايه اللي يأكدلي انا بقى كواحد ملحد بلاش مسلم ان الانجيل اللي موجود دلوقت هو الصحيح؟؟

ماهو يمكن يكون الانجيل الصحيح إتحرق مع الأناجيل اللي اتحرقت

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/إنجيل_برنابا

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا جدعان شفولكوا موسوعه عدله 
ما علينا 
بص حبيبى انجيل برنابا اللبانه اللى فى لسانكوا دى 
اجبلك كتاب مسلمين بيقولوا انه غلط 
انت تعرف اتكتب امتى و فين و مين كتبه و باى لغه اصلا 
اجبلك من جواه اروع الأخطاء 
اجبلك من جواه انه بيحظر من الأسلام ذاته و تناقضات للصبح
تعرف انه اللى كتبه يهودى اسلم اصلا 
تعرف ايه قصته جه ازاى 
الأناجيل سيادتك جت بالتوارث 
و عايز اقولك ان التعليم كان قبل الأنجيل 
يعنى الرسل علمونا قبل ما يكتبوا الأنجيل و التعليم تورثناه بالتسليم يا رب تكون فاهم
*​


----------



## لاهوت دفاعى (28 فبراير 2010)

7asby_raby قال:


> *أنا مش مهتم بالبلاغة ولا حاجة كل الموضوع ان حضرتك فعلا بتأكدلي إنك مش عارف ايه هي البلاغة والدليل انك بتقول سبع حروف و القراءات المختلفة
> ايوة طبعا فيه قراءات مختلفة لكن مفيش حرف واحد مختلف
> انا عايزك تجيبلي مصحفين عربيين وتقولي الأية رقم كذا من سورة كذا مختلفة عن نفس السورة في المصحف التاني
> ياريت تحرجني وتجيبلي الدليل الدامغ ده بعد اذنك*
> ...



من عنيه الأتنين انتظر موضوع ليا فى القسم الأسلامى بعد نص ساعه


----------



## 7asby_raby (28 فبراير 2010)

لاهوت دفاعى قال:


> *
> يا جدعان شفولكوا موسوعه عدله
> ما علينا
> بص حبيبى انجيل برنابا اللبانه اللى فى لسانكوا دى
> ...



*
ياسيدي الفاضل هو انا لا سمح الله قولتلك ان انجيل برنابا ده صح

أنا بقول مثال على الأناجيل اللي اتحرقت لا أكثر ولا أقل

أيه اللي يمنع بقى انه يكون فيه إنجيل صحيح إتحرق؟؟؟؟

ده اللي أقصده*


----------



## 7asby_raby (28 فبراير 2010)

لاهوت دفاعى قال:


> من عنيه الأتنين انتظر موضوع ليا فى القسم الأسلامى بعد نص ساعه




*كلام جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

بس ماتنساش إن الأصل موجود في تركيا

أوعى تنسى المعلومة دي لأنها هاتكون ضد أي موضوع تفتحه عن وجود تحريف في المصحف*


----------



## لاهوت دفاعى (28 فبراير 2010)

طيب بس خش على الموضوع فى القسم الأسلامى 
انا تعبت بصراحه منكم يا مسلمين هو حفظ الذكر و لا محفطوش لو سمحت لاج النظام كمل نقشا عن القران فى مكانه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (18 مارس 2010)

ابنه يعني كلمته الوحيده الازليه بازليته

هل الله يكون له عشر كلمات او كلمه واحده يخلق لها

اجبني انت

سؤالك قديم اوي علي فكره 

سلام


----------



## antonius (19 مارس 2010)

> بس ماتنساش إن الأصل موجود في تركيا


خدعوك يا سيد...! لا يوجد هكذا شيء! بل لا يوجد اصل بتاتاً! ثانيا كيف تضمن عدم التحريف قبل عثمان وهي الفترة التي تكون اكثر تعرضا للقران لانه لم يكن محفوضا عند احد بل كان مشطرا ومبعثرا بين هذا وذاك! لا احد يعرف عدد اياته ولا اسماء سوره ولا ترتيبها ولا اي شيء من ذلك!!!


> لكن أنا اللي اقصده انه لا يصلح التعبد بالتراجم بمعنى ادق هل عمرك سمعتي واحد مسلم بيصلي وبيقرأ قرأن بالأنجليش؟؟؟؟


الهكم لا يفهم الا عربي...معلوم...!
اصلاً بيقولك الصلاة الي بغير العربية...وفي غير اوقاتها...لا تصعد لله....يعني في بوابة قاموسية ووقتية مخصصة...الله عندكم جعلتم له ساعات اوفيس office hours
..
اما سؤالك يا صديقي...فبالطبع نحن نعبد الله الواحد...!! هذا ليس بجديد على احد...
اما "ابن الله" فهي ليست بمعنى تناسلي من ان الله يتكاثر وينجب وان هناك عائلة الهة....تلك خزعبلات يحاول بها الشيوخ تشويه المسيحية....اما الحقيقة...فان ابن الله هو مصطلح مذكور في الكتاب المقدس كثيرا...ومعناه...ان الكلمة..كلمة الله..(المسيح)...تتولد من الذات تولداً ازليا ابديا...ولهذا دُعيت بنوة ..والابن (الكلمة) والذات (الاب) هما واحد في الجوهر مع الروح القدس (الحياة)


----------



## MATTEW (19 مارس 2010)

*عمري مسمعت ان  الله بيقبل لغه و بيرفض التانيه و الغريبه ان المسلمين مصدقين الكلام ده 

شكرا ليك يا **antonius مكنتش اعرف المعلومه دي 

سلام المسيح معك 
*


----------



## activexhotguy (19 مارس 2010)

1)الله 
2)الإين 
3) الروح القدس  
----------------------


نعم, هذا يسمى توحيد!


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (19 مارس 2010)

اه توحيد 

الله و روحه و كلمته الخالقه

هل هم منه و صفات ذاتيه في جوهره ام ان الله خلق روحه و عقله يا هذا

الاب وجود الله

الكلمه او الاب كلمه او عقل الله الناطق

الروح القدس روح الله القدوس و هم الثلاثه الله ولا فرق مطلقا

قراءنكم هوا ما علمكم بدعه الاريوسيه ان الكلمه مخلوقه و بدعه المقدونيه ان الروح القدس مخلوقه و انها جبريل الملاك

يا تري هل هذا كلام مقدونيوس ام محمد

اسمع يا هذا

اما تدخل و تقرا بدون تهكم او غادر ان لم يعجبك

اشوفك في الجحيم 

سلام


----------



## mo'men (26 مارس 2010)

انتم تؤمنون ان المسيح ولد من السيدة مريم
وتؤمنون انه مات على الصليب ( نحن نؤمن ان الله انقذة  ورفعه ولم يقتل)
ان الاب لم يولد ولا يمكن ان يموت . موافقين ولا فى اعتراض؟
يبقى الاب مش زى المسيح . ومهماش واحد. المسيح يجلس على يمين ربنا فى الآخرة وهذا وارد فى كتاكم المقدس صح؟ اذن فهما مش واحد. ازاى واحد قاعد على يمين نفسه . وازاى واحد يشكر نفسه ويصلى لنفسه ويبكى ويتضرع لنفسه. ويقول " الاب أعظم منى" ويقول انه خادم نفسه  
"servant for God" 
الموضوع محتاج اعادة دراسة بدقة يا جماعه لسبب
ان العهد القديم والجديد والمسيح نفسه بيقول ان الله واحد .
لو المسيح والله مش واحد يبقى المسيح بشر رسول وليس اله
تبقى  مشكلة لما تقلوا عبد المسيح والرب يسوع.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 مارس 2010)

> الموضوع محتاج اعادة دراسة بدقة يا جماعه لسبب
> ان العهد القديم والجديد والمسيح نفسه بيقول ان الله واحد .



و هل انت استاذ للاهوت ام قسيس سابق


----------



## Kiril (1 أبريل 2010)

> يبقى الاب مش زى المسيح


الم يساوي السيد المسيح بينه و بين الاب؟
و قال انا و الاب واحد
و من راني فقد راي الاب؟
اذن كيف وصلت لاستنتاجك هذا؟
ثانيا
جسد المسيح فقط هو الذي مات "الناسوت"
لكن اللاهوت لم يمت ........... و لا يموت و لن يموت

كما في الانسان
هل عندما تموت روحك تموت مع جسدك ام تذهب روحك لخالقها؟
فكر شوية قبل ما توصل لاستنتاجات مغلوطة



> وازاى واحد يشكر نفسه ويصلى لنفسه ويبكى ويتضرع لنفسه


اب قديس قال
كل صلاة صلاها المخلص انما صلاها عن طبيعة الانسان
صلاها لكي يعلمنا ان في احلك ساعات حياتنا ان لا ننسي ان نصلي و نطلب المعونة من الرب
كما قال الكتاب
"اطلبني في وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدني"
لا تنسي ان المسيح انسان كما هو اله


----------



## الراجى رحمته (2 يونيو 2010)

الاخوه النصارى الاعزاء هناك نقطه هامه لمستها دائما واعتقد انها منهج تنتهجوه كثيرا سواء فى القاء الشبهه او الرد علي الشبهات الا وهو     (  لابد من نص صريح     )   ولا تعتدون باى دليل منطقى اوعقلى مادام ليس عليه دليل نصى      

حسنا اين النص الصريح الذى يشرح ان الله مثلث الاقانيم ومع ذلك اله واحد


وللعلم انها اهم شبهه فى دينكم لانها تمس المعبود مباشره 


ارجوكم لا اريد الا نصا صريحا يذكر فيه الله انه مثلث الاقانيم ومع ذلك اله واحد    

علما بان الظاهر فى نصوص كثيره انه اله واحد


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (2 يونيو 2010)

الراجى رحمته قال:


> الاخوه النصارى الاعزاء هناك نقطه هامه لمستها دائما واعتقد انها منهج تنتهجوه كثيرا سواء فى القاء الشبهه او الرد علي الشبهات الا وهو     (  لابد من نص صريح     )   ولا تعتدون باى دليل منطقى اوعقلى مادام ليس عليه دليل نصى
> 
> حسنا اين النص الصريح الذى يشرح ان الله مثلث الاقانيم ومع ذلك اله واحد
> 
> ...



انتا بتسأل وتجاوب علي نفسك ازاي(علما بان الظاهر فى نصوص كثيره انه اله واحد) 

اديني عقلك...................

وعموما يا سيدي النص اهو:-

فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس.مت 28: 19​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (2 يونيو 2010)

فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الآب والكلمة والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد. 1 يو 5: 7​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (2 يونيو 2010)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد

بخصوص الادلة ... هذا الرابط يتكلم بالتفصيل عن هذه الادلة  الموجودة فى الكتاب المقدس فى العهد القديم وجعلت هؤلاء اليهود يؤمنوا بالسيد المسيح

:download:​ 
الله الواحد مثلث الاقانيم ، بشرح يهود آمنوا بالمسيح​ 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=118734


----------



## حمورابي (2 يونيو 2010)

*تحية
المُشكلة هي محاولة فهم الله ك كل وبكل الطرق حتى . 
وتقاربه ِ مع أشكال ومفاهيم لاتصلح لله ك غير محدود . 
مستحيل تحديد الله ومحاولة فهمه ِ وأستيعاب طرق تفكيره ِ  . 
والأكثر من ذلك يجب فصل مفهوم الرقم الواحد عن مفهوم الوحدانية .

الوحدانية شئ و رقم او الترقيم وجعل الله موازي لرقم شئ أخر الله وحدانية غير متجزء  
كل الناس تعرف ان الله واحد ك وحدة مع أستبعاد الارقام عن الله التي وضعها الأنسان لكي يصل الى مفهوم الله الذي ظهر به ِ بأبسط أسلوب لكي يفهمهُ الأنسان الذي طالما وضع تعابير و أفكار وحتى صفات للإله الذي عرف أنهُ موجود ولكن لم يعلم كيف هو وما هو فحاول وبكل الطرق وضع لهُ صفات خارقة وبكل العصور الى أن أعلن الله عن 


نفسه ِ وبشكل ظاهري للأنبياء الذي أرشدهم وبعد مرور سنوات وقرون على الأمر وتطور العقل البشري الذي أدى الى توسع في حجم الفهم والتفكير والتأمل في هذا الإله الذي لهُ السلطة على كل شئ 
ظهر بصور أنسان ك كل البشر مما ساعد هذا الأسلوب على تقارب العبد من السيد بشكل كبير جداً وفصل مسألة العبودية والأرتقاع بالعقل والتصرفات وحتى العلاقة مع السيد أصبحت أقرب بسبب الظهور القريب الذي كان يعدهُ السيد بنفسه ِ لكي يُفهم العبيد من هو وكيف هو وأين هو . 

ولقد تم الأمر بشكل أكثر من رائع لأسباب كثيرة منها التوقيت الناجح الذي أتخذهُ السيد لكي يفهم العبيد حسب القرن وكل قرن على فهمه ِ الخاص أستوعب مسألة تواجد إله موجود يحاسب الأنسان على كل شئ وهو رقيب على كل عمل مما ادى الى تحسين في السلوك وارتقاع الأنسان من مستوى الحيوان الى مستوى أرقى الذي هو الأنسان الذي أراد الله ان يرتقي الأنسان اليه ِ . 

السبب الثاني هو ان هذا الإله عالم بكل شئ ومن هذه الأشياء هو المستقبل الذي يجهلهُ الأنسان وتم كتم الأمر عنهُ . لأسباب منها لمصلحته ِ الشخصيه ِ  . 
هذا الإله الذي كان موجوداً فضل الظهور بشكل أنسان لتقارب المسافات الفاصلة بين السيد والعبد وأرتقاع العبد الي أقرب منزلة ك ( الأبناء ) فهذا كرم لامثيل لهُ تم أعطاءهُ من السيد لكل عبد نحج في الأختبار فمن الظروري أمتحان الأنسان في أي عمل لكي يرُرى مدى كفاءِتهِ ولكن هذا ألأمتحان هو لكي يبين مدى كفاءِة ألأنسان 
للأنسان بنفسه ِ لأن السيد يعلم ما لايعلمهُ العبد الذي أرتقى الى منزلة الأبن . 

بعدما أرتقى الأنسان بين الله عن طريق التجسد من هو وكيف هو واين هو فكان هذا العمل الخطوة الأكثر تقارباً لفهم الله بشكل كبير جداً ولكن حسب نطاق الظهور الذي سمح به ِ هو . 
من أجل هذا لايجب فرض أفكار غير موجودة على شئ لم يعلن عنهُ ولم يسبق التكلم به ِ 
لكي لايقع الأنسان بمطبات كثيرة . . في لصق فكر معين او شئ غير موجود 
كما هو موجود هكذا يُنقل للأنسان الذي يحاول أن يريد ان يفهم . ولكن مازاد على ذلك فهو من الشرير 
من يعرف ان يسرد صفات الله غير الله نفسه ِ التي يعلنها او اعلنها على مر العصور وبأشكال متنوعة . 

مسألة الظهورات لله وذات الله او (الثالوث) مسألة فوق الأدراك البشري لأن لايجب أو من المستحيل حصر شئ غير محصور في نطاق محصور ومحاولة فهمه ِ بشكل كامل . الفهم للشئ غير الكامل تأتي بمراتب قريبة ولكن لاتصل الى الكمال لأن الذي يحاول الفهم هو غير كامل ف المعادلة لاتصح 
الغير كامل يفهم الكامل . 
قد يصح فهم الكامل لغير الكامل . ولكن العكس لايصح . 
أعلن الله أنهُ متواجد عبر العصور ولقد أعلن بهذه الأعلانات أن هذا الإله لهُ قدرة عجيبة تفوق كل التصور أنهُ يخلق فقط بالقول أي يقول فيكون . ومن هذا القول يأتي تفرع الصفات التي أظهرها . 
وهذا الإله حي متواجد لم يحتاج لكي أن يواجدهُ أخر لأنهُ أعلى مرتبة متواجدة . ولهُ كامل السلطة والقضاء على كل شئ لأن كل شئ به ومن غيره ِ لايوجد ولم يتواجد شئ . فهو الصانع لكل شئ يرى أو لايرى الأن 


هذا الكلمة ظهر بشكل جسد لأسباب كثيرة ومنها لفهم الأنسان الله أكثر والتقرب اليه بعدما فصل عن الله من أجل الخطيئة هذا الوحدانية الظاهر هو الخالق لأ يوجد خالق غيرهُ لأسباب كثيرة 
أن تواجد خالق أخر مع الخالق الذي أتكلم عنهُ فأن الخالق الثاني سقط عنهُ مفهوم ودرجة الألوهيه لايوجد شئ يخلق وأخر معهُ يخلق الخلق صفة متفردة للوحدانية المتواجدة الخالق بنطق أزلي غير محتاج لشئ لكي يتواجدهُ لأنهُ متواجد من ذاته ِ . . *


----------



## esambraveheart (2 يونيو 2010)

الراجى رحمته قال:


> حسنا اين النص الصريح الذى يشرح ان الله مثلث الاقانيم ومع ذلك اله واحد
> [/size]


*تقصد تقول اين النص " المريح " الذي يريح معطل العقل مثلك و لا يجبرك علي استخدام عقلك الذي علاه الصداء من فرط عدم الاستخدام.
في كل موضع من مواضع الكتاب المقدس قريبا نجد استشهادا صريحا او ضمنيا عن احد الاقانيم او عنها مجتمعة و باستخدام العقل الذي اعطانا الله اياه استطعنا ان نفهم من تلك الاستشهادات الكتابية ان الاب و الابن و الروح القدس هم ثلاثة اقانيم متساويه و متحده في جوهر لاهوتي واحد .​*


----------



## esambraveheart (2 يونيو 2010)

*في المشاركة السابقه سقط سهوا :
" تقريبا "  بدلا من "قريبا"​*


----------



## خالد مصطفى (11 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخوتى هل يوجد مسيحيون لا يفهمون عقيدة التثليث والتوحيد بمعنى غير قادرين على إستعابها؟


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يونيو 2010)

*مفيش مسيحى ميعرفش ان الله اله كائن بذاته ناطق بكلمته حى بروحه *


----------



## خالد مصطفى (11 يونيو 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *مفيش مسيحى ميعرفش ان الله اله كائن بذاته ناطق بكلمته حى بروحه *



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
زميلى كل أنسان كذلك ؟ فلما الرب بالذات هو من تقوم عليه كل هذه الجلبه


----------



## nermeen1 (11 يونيو 2010)

ميرسى وربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 يونيو 2010)

خالد مصطفى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> زميلى كل أنسان كذلك ؟ فلما الرب بالذات هو من تقوم عليه كل هذه الجلبه


 
*افهم و بلاش جهل *

*انت حافظ كلمتين و مش فاهمهم حتي*

*قائم بذاته معناها لا احد يحيه *

*انت تحتاج ربنا لكي يحيك*

*انما الله*

*يعني ايه الرب تقوم عليه الجلبه*

*لو اعترضت او مش عاجبك بلاش تقري*

*و بس*​


----------



## Alcrusader (11 يونيو 2010)

خالد مصطفى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> زميلى كل أنسان كذلك ؟ فلما الرب بالذات هو من تقوم عليه كل هذه الجلبه


*
إنت عرف انو  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  مأخوذة من الإيمان المسيحي عندما علم الراهب بحيرة محمد ولما كان محمد يسافر إلى بلاد الشام واليمن؟

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  أصلها هو  بإسم  الأب والإبن والروح القدس الإله الواحد.

بسم الله ........................الرحمن............................ الرحيم 
 بإسم  الأب ........................الإبن ............................الروح القدس
 بإسم  الله الأب ....................الله الإبن ........................الله الروح القدس
 بإسم   الأب ذات الله ....الكلمة أي الإبن المحبوب ....الروح القدس هو روح الله, هو المحبة بين الأب والإبن  *


----------



## esambraveheart (11 يونيو 2010)

خالد مصطفى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أخوتى هل يوجد مسيحيون لا يفهمون عقيدة التثليث والتوحيد بمعنى غير قادرين على إستعابها؟


*لا ننكر هذا ..فنعم يوجد مسيحيون بالاسم فقط و مسيحيون لا عمق ديني لهم و مسيحيون حظهم من العلم و الفهم قليل ...فهل هذا يعيب العقيدة ذاتها ام يعيب  الانسان نفسه فقط ؟؟؟؟
ان كنت تحاول اظهار العقيدة المسيحيه علي انها " عقيدة صعبة الفهم " فاستمع لنصيحتي قبل ان تكتب المزيد في هذا الصدد بالذات ..و اذهب اولا - كمسلم يؤمن ان الارض محمولة علي ظهر حوت ضخم - اخرج الخشبة التي في عينك.. قبل ان تدعي انك تبصر في عيوننا قذي و انك تحاول اخراجه .​*


----------



## crusader (23 يونيو 2010)

*


خالد مصطفى قال:



			بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


خالد مصطفى قال:


> *أخوتى هل يوجد مسيحيون لا يفهمون عقيدة التثليث والتوحيد بمعنى غير قادرين على إستعابها؟*




*أنا كعضو في الكنيسة الأورثوذوكسية أقدر أقلك أن مفيش فرصة الكنيسة بتفوتها الا و تشرح عقيدة الثالوث في القداسات تلاقي العقيدة في قانون الأيمان تلاقي العقيدة في السبع صلاوات تلاقي العقيدة في التسبحة تلاقي العقيدة في وعظات الكهنة تلاقي العقيدة علي الأنترنت تلاقي العقيدة في الأنجيل و تفاسيره تلاقي العقيدة في أقوال الأباء تلاقي العقيدة  في الألحان تلاقي العقيدة حياة المسيحي عقيدة في عقيدة:heat::heat::heat: و اللي ميفهمش العقيدة بعد ده كله يبقي لا يمارس المسيحية أصلا فعقيدة الثالوث من ثوابت المسيحية التي لا أختلاف عليها و أي حاجة من العشرتاشر حاجة اللي أنا لسة قايلهم لو الواحد ركز فيها أكيد هيفهم العقيدة *

*ألا طبعا لو هو مش عايز يفهم لأن في واحد مضل قاله "لم يلد و لم يولد" فشوه فكرة الثالوث عنده ربنا يهدي الكل*


----------



## قناص مسلم (23 يونيو 2010)

> *:heat: و اللي ميفهمش العقيدة  بعد ده كله يبقي لا يمارس المسيحية *



جميل اوي ، طب ايه رايك بقى ان في ناس متعمقين اوي ومش فاهمين يعني ايه 3 في واحد

ده غير انك بتقول ان المسيح اله من اله ونور من نور 

يبقى كده فيه كام اله ده غير روح القدس 

ياريت نفوق يا شباب ، وانا بحترم بجد كل واحد هنا عاااااااقل ، وبعدين انا عاوز اعرف حاجه ، مفهوم الوحدانيه عندكم ايه 

يعني لو قلنا ان الله واحد  ، واحد في ايه ؟ في العدد ، في القرار ، في الوحي ؟ 

ياريت سؤال يتجاوب عليه


----------



## !ابن الملك! (23 يونيو 2010)

قناص مسلم قال:


> جميل اوي ، طب ايه رايك بقى ان في ناس متعمقين اوي ومش فاهمين يعني ايه 3 في واحد


سامحنى .. ولكن دا كلام قهاوى مش كلام عن عقيدة .
هاكلمك بنفس اسلوبك الغريب .. ايه رأيك ان فيه ناس بسيطة جدا وفيه ناس متعمقة جدا فاهمين العقيدة كويس جدا ..


> ده غير انك بتقول ان المسيح اله من اله ونور من نور


الله تجسد فى ملء الزمن  فى شخص يسوع المسيح ..

الله ارسل نفسه الينا متجسدا فى صورة انسان .
الله قبل التجسد هو الاله الحقيقى .
الله بعد التجسد هو الاله الحقيقى .

اذن المسيح هو اله من اله .. 


> يبقى كده فيه كام اله ده غير روح القدس


اتحداك تجيب دليل واحد يقول بان الروح القدس هو اله منفصل ..
سؤال بسيط .. هل انت شخص .. وروحك شخص تانى.


> يعني لو قلنا ان الله واحد ، واحد في ايه ؟ في العدد ، في القرار ، في الوحي ؟
> ياريت سؤال يتجاوب عليه


نعم واحد فى كل ما قلته .


----------



## قناص مسلم (23 يونيو 2010)

> الله تجسد فى ملء الزمن  فى شخص يسوع  المسيح ..
> 
> الله ارسل نفسه  الينا متجسدا فى صورة انسان .
> الله قبل التجسد هو الاله الحقيقى .
> الله بعد التجسد هو الاله الحقيقى .



انت بتكلمني على اساس ايه يا فندم 

انت عارف ربنا اتخذ عندكم ولد ليه ( حاشا ) ، علشان يحبه وتكون ثمرة هذه الحب هي روح القدس يعني ربنا متجسدش في يسوع ، لا ده يسوع ربنا ولده ( حسب قولكم  ) عشان يحبه ، ده غير انه بذل ابنه الوحيد ، يعني ابن من اله ، يعني اتنين مش واحد في واحد ، ولو ككنت مخطئ صحح ليب مفهومي جايز اقتنع بيك وبديانتك


----------



## !ابن الملك! (23 يونيو 2010)

> انت عارف ربنا اتخذ عندكم ولد ليه ( حاشا ) ، علشان يحبه وتكون ثمرة هذه الحب هي روح القدس يعني ربنا متجسدش في يسوع ، لا ده يسوع ربنا ولده ( حسب قولكم ) عشان يحبه ، ده غير انه بذل ابنه الوحيد ، يعني ابن من اله ، يعني اتنين مش واحد في واحد ، ولو ككنت مخطئ صحح ليب مفهومي جايز اقتنع بيك وبديانتك


آه
حضرتك بقى مش فاهم حاجة خالص ..

هل فيه حد عاقل يقول بان الله بيخلف ويلد ..؟؟ هو الله انسان لكى يتناسل ؟؟؟
فكر شوية بعقلك . 

ابن الله تعنى ظهور الله .. وعلشان تفهمها لازم تقرأ الكتاب المقدس . 
المسيح هو ابن الله .. اى هو الله ظاهرا فى جسد مادى نستطيع ان نراه ونلمسه .

الموضوع هنا لمن يلقى شبهات .. ولكن حضرتك لا تعرف اى حاجة فى المسيحية .. تفضل بطرح سؤالك فى قسم الاسئلة والاجابات المسيحية . وانتظر الرد .


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 يونيو 2010)

> انت عارف ربنا اتخذ عندكم ولد ليه ( حاشا )



ربنا عندنا اتخذ ولد ؟؟ جديدة دي !!!
فين دي في كتابنا المقدس ؟؟



> علشان يحبه وتكون ثمرة هذه الحب هي روح القدس



مين " روح القدس " دي ؟؟



> لا ده يسوع ربنا ولده ( حسب قولكم  ) عشان يحبه



فين ده في قولنا ؟؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (23 يونيو 2010)

> انت بتكلمني على اساس ايه يا فندم
> 
> انت عارف ربنا اتخذ عندكم ولد ليه ( حاشا ) ، علشان يحبه وتكون ثمرة هذه الحب هي روح القدس يعني ربنا متجسدش في يسوع ، لا ده يسوع ربنا ولده ( حسب قولكم ) عشان يحبه ، ده غير انه بذل ابنه الوحيد ، يعني ابن من اله ، يعني اتنين مش واحد في واحد ، ولو ككنت مخطئ صحح ليب مفهومي جايز اقتنع بيك وبديانتك


*يرجى من الادارة نقل هذة المشاركة لقسم مواقف وطرائف *


----------



## Alcrusader (23 يونيو 2010)

قناص مسلم قال:


> *انت بتكلمني على اساس ايه يا فندم
> 
> انت عارف ربنا اتخذ عندكم ولد ليه ( حاشا ) ، علشان يحبه وتكون ثمرة هذه الحب هي روح القدس يعني ربنا متجسدش في يسوع ، لا ده يسوع ربنا ولده ( حسب قولكم  ) عشان يحبه ، ده غير انه بذل ابنه الوحيد ، يعني ابن من اله ، يعني اتنين مش واحد في واحد ، ولو ككنت مخطئ صحح ليب مفهومي جايز اقتنع بيك وبديانتك*


:smi411:  :download:
30:30:30:
:12F616~137::t11::12F616~137::t11::12F616~137::t11::12F616~137::t11::t11::12F616~137::12F616~137::t11::12F616~137::t11::12F616~137::t11:
:12F616~137::t11::12F616~137::t11::12F616~137::t11::12F616~137:


*
إلهي يرحم عقلك*


----------



## fredyyy (25 يونيو 2010)

قناص مسلم قال:


> انت عارف ربنا اتخذ *عندكم* ولد ليه ( حاشا ) ،
> علشان يحبه وتكون ثمرة هذه الحب هي روح القدس
> يعني ربنا *متجسدش* في يسوع ، لا ده يسوع ربنا ولده ( *حسب قولكم* ) عشان يحبه ،
> ده غير انه بذل ابنه الوحيد ، يعني ابن *من* اله ،
> ...


 


*في البداية لا يوجد لدينا كلام خاص *
*لكننا نتكلم بأقوال الله *

*معلوماتك إن الله متجسدش* *!!! جبتها منين ؟*
*من الكتاب نأتي بالإجابة *
تيموثاوس الأولى 3 : 16 
وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى *اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ،* تَبَرَّرَ فِي الرُّوحِ، 
تَرَاءَى لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ، كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، أُومِنَ بِهِ فِي الْعَالَمِ، رُفِعَ فِي الْمَجْدِ. 

العبرانيين 2 : 14 
فَإِذْ قَدْ تَشَارَكَ الأَوْلاَدُ فِي *اللَّحْمِ وَالدَّمِ* *اشْتَرَكَ هُوَ أَيْضاً كَذَلِكَ فِيهِمَا،* لِكَيْ يُبِيدَ بِالْمَوْتِ ذَاكَ الَّذِي لَهُ سُلْطَانُ الْمَوْتِ، أَيْ إِبْلِيسَ، ​*إذاً ممنوع الكلام بدون الرجوع للأصول الكتابية *


*لا لا لا المسيح ليس ابن من الله *
*بل المسيح ابن الله مكتوب *
يوحنا 6 : 69 
وَنَحْنُ قَدْ آمَنَّا وَعَرَفْنَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ *ابْنُ اللَّهِ الْحَيِّ*». 

اعمال الرسل 8 : 37 
فَقَالَ فِيلُبُّسُ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ تُؤْمِنُ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ يَجُوزُ». 
فَأَجَابَ: «أَنَا أُومِنُ أَنَّ *يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ هُوَ ابْنُ اللهِ*». 

رومية 1 : 4 
وَتَعَيَّنَ *ابْنَ اللهِ بِقُوَّةٍ* مِنْ جِهَةِ رُوحِ الْقَدَاسَةِ 
بِالْقِيَامَةِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ: يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ رَبِّنَا. 

العبرانيين 4 : 14 
فَإِذْ لَنَا رَئِيسُ كَهَنَةٍ عَظِيمٌ قَدِ اجْتَازَ السَّمَاوَاتِ، 
*يَسُوعُ ابْنُ اللهِ،* فَلْنَتَمَسَّكْ بِالإِقْرَارِ. 
​*كيف تقول إثنين *
يوحنا 10 : 30 
أَنَا وَالآبُ *وَاحِدٌ*». 

يوحنا 14 : 10 
أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي *أَنَا فِي الآبِ* *وَالآبَ فِيَّ* 
الْكلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي 
لَكِنَّ *الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ* هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ. ​ 
*عزيزي أطلب منك أن لا يكون إقتناعك بكلام من الناس *

*لكن أن يكون إقتناعك بأقوال الله ... كما أوردت لك النصوص *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 يونيو 2010)

*



			انت عارف ربنا اتخذ عندكم ولد ليه ( حاشا )
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*اتخذ دي البدعه التبنويه*

*الله لم يتخذ ولد*

*ابن الله يعني من الله*

*زي ابن مصر او ابن الجهاله ههههههه*

*و كلمه الله هي عين ذاته و منه و من نفس جوهره *

*يبقي يتقال عليها اله من اله*

*كلمه اله من اله دي معناها ان كلمه الله عين ذاته مش مغايره لذاته او محدثه او مخلوقه او غريبه عليه*

*و الروح القدس يعني الروح القدوس يعني روح الله*

*روح الله من جوهره و عين ذاته ليست مخلوقه او محدثه او مكتسبه او من جوهر مغاير*

*فهمت ولا لسه*

*و لو انك عمرك ما هتفهم اطلاقا*

*لان الايه بتقول لا احد يعرفني ما لم يجتذبه ابي*

*لا احد يعرف الاب الا الابن و من اراد الابن ان يعلن له*

*و لا احد يقول يسوع رب الا بالروح القدس*

*فانت لن تقدر ان تقول هذا ما لم تعطي تلك النعمه*

*فاسئل الرب ان يهبك الروح القدس لكي تفهم*

*سلام و نعمه*
​


----------



## Alcrusader (26 يونيو 2010)

*يعني أجمل النكت هي تلك التي تقول أن يسوع هو ثمرة علاقة جنسية بين الله ومريم .... 
بالفعل بالفعل بالفعل أحييكم على خيلكم الواسع والجنسي الذي لم يترك الرب دون أن يطاوله فيه.
أصلاً العتب مش عليكم بل على من يعلمكم هذه الأمور...*


----------

